# Grubhub: when to clock out?



## ezpz (Feb 5, 2017)

for all u grubhub drivers.
let say I have schedule from 11am to 1pm
do you clock out at 1pm on the dot or 12:5x something
does it matter?
I pray that I dont receive an order at 12:5x lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

ezpz said:


> for all u grubhub drivers.
> let say I have schedule from 11am to 1pm
> do you clock out at 1pm on the dot or 12:5x something
> does it matter?
> I pray that I dont receive an order at 12:5x lol


I usually end it 5-10 minutes early and never had any issues


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I just leave the delivery area but stay logged in. Sometimes the app warns me that I'm outside but I still get paid for that time.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

ezpz said:


> for all u grubhub drivers.
> let say I have schedule from 11am to 1pm
> do you clock out at 1pm on the dot or 12:5x something
> does it matter?
> I pray that I dont receive an order at 12:5x lol


Best on the dot as GH will do contribution if you don't make the guaranteed per hour if latter exists in your market.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

When I started a month ago I started logging in a half hour early I'm logging out after my block. I've changed my procedure. I log in 5 minutes before the block starts and log out after the block ends. I've worked up with the four and a half hours. Half hour before or an hour and a half after. There is a reason for this.

I worked one day it was an hour and a half block. I got no deliveries. 4 minutes after my block ended I got a delivery. I checked my earnings the total was $16.50. The delivery I took after my block ended I was not paid for. The money was funneled into the block to pay for the $11 an hour guarantee.

The other day I worked a day where they needed drivers with no guarantee. I took one delivery in two and a half hours. My shift started I got a delivery after my block started. Are you taking a screenshot and what I saw shocked me. They they funneled the $8 I made 2 hours ago to cover the $11 guarantee during my block.

You will have to go through all your pay stubs I have a complete file on my tablet with each and every pay statement. I recommend doing this. Keep in mind that if you are getting a guaranteed rate for your block all you'd have to do is make sure that you earned more than the guarantee within your block. If you didn't learn to Guaranteed Rate for your block check and make sure that any orders you took after your black ended and before are not being used to cover grubhub's $11 per hour guarantee.

They are using the payroll process to funnel money outside your block to cover their $11 guarantee. It is nothing short of payroll fraud. They've been beta-testing the app to make sure it works the way they wanted to since Inception. It's possible no one has complained about it but I find it hard to believe they don't know what their app is doing. So I believe they set it up that way. It's low-hanging fruit none of the 50,000 drivers ever check their pay stubs to see what's going on.

I like delivering food pizzas don't b**** and pasta doesn't throw up in my car. The money is easy time is fast I only have to be around two hours a day and I'm willing to stay as long as I can. I'm averaging $49.83., a day with GrubHub it's about $18 an hour including the time I stay after my block is ended. If you want to use it to our block almost 25 bucks an hour.

I've been delivering food for 25 years. Every customer gets a break from me at my undoing. If your orders $28.39 you only have to pay me $28. It's just easier that way. Saves time and gets me out of the rain quicker . The other restaurants I've worked for over the years always round up or down. If my receipts come to $49.13 They would pay me $49 and it I'm okay with that. Likewise if my total is $40.51 they would pay me $41. And I'm okay with that too.

My complaint would ask for whistleblower protection until I can find an employer with a guaranteed hourly rate that does not funnel my tips gas reimbursement delivery to cover their promises. I would have copies of the pay StubHub and explain that my phone is the time clock within the app the pay statement is like a time card and the pay stub is the official amount I was paid. You can follow the funneling from start to finish.

Finally the prayer to make the above situation being complained about come to a complete stop. I would also inform whoever was listening or reading the complaint that using the payroll process to take money from workers employees contracted employers amounts to payroll fraud and that payroll fraud has a per instance penalty five years in jail and up to $25,000 fine.

I'm only out $8.61. But I can show that the money moves both ways into the block. This may be as far as my complaint ever goes.

End this rant GrubHub is easy money I can't say it's good money and I can't say it's a good company. Simply because of the above situation I discovered. And I would fight for the other 50000 drivers. It's like 250,000 years dude

If I thought I could post a screen safely without giving up too much information about me or the customers I could prove it to you right now. You going to have to find one on your or check out my Facebook page


----------



## OSIXCLASS (Aug 29, 2017)

15 minutes before, especially if it's slow.


----------

